# How to get out stripped scope mount screws?



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Went to take off a scope today on an AR that I recently took in on trade and the previous owner stripped the shit out of 5 of the hex screws holding the thing on with. Anyone got any tips or tricks to getting this friggin thing off?


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

are u talking about the allen head? I usually take torx bit thats snug and tap it to where it's "stuck". it ruins the torx bit, but 99% of the time the screw comes out. now, if the person used red loctite, it takes heat to release. use a soldering pen to heat the screw to release the loctite.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Went to take off a scope today on an AR that I recently took in on trade and the previous owner stripped the shit out of 5 of the hex screws holding the thing on with. Anyone got any tips or tricks to getting this friggin thing off?


Go to lowes and get a screw extractor set, the small one. I've had luck solving the same issue you have but only had two stripped screws.... Good luck.....


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Go to lowes and get a screw extractor set, the small one. I've had luck solving the same issue you have but only had two stripped screws.... Good luck.....


I think there's one kind that you drill into the top of the screw and then insert the extractor. The other model is like mine from Sears. It has sharp edges and is supposed to cut into the screw. I never have been able to get the thing to work like it should.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

welldoya said:


> I think there's one kind that you drill into the top of the screw and then insert the extractor. The other model is like mine from Sears. It has sharp edges and is supposed to cut into the screw. I never have been able to get the thing to work like it should.


True, if the screw is in so tight that it strips the head there's no way a Bob Villa screw extractor is going to budge it. Drilling a steel screw out of aluminum is just about impossible. If Donut's method doesn't work you may have to sacrifice the rings and dremel cut the thing off.

Best of luck!

Rick


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

*screws*

If you want to come to Jay , I have gotten pretty at getting screws out. I'm seeing alot of that now.But don't mess them up and then bring them.because it becomes harder.you use the heads as guide.I 'm useing a mill. JUst my 2 cents jj


----------

